# Homemade grains?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any "recipe's" for making your own grain? I'm curious if cost wise it would be more cost effective and more nutritious for my little clan. Also if I'm mixing it I will know exactly what's in it. I'm currently feeding Purina goat chow. I'm also looking into a fodder system, but also wondering if that would be enough for complete nutrition, along with loose minerals of course.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

HappyBleats has a recipe that she uses. Do a search on that. I know for me, the grains actually cost more per bag than the goat feed does. But that is in my area.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was also doing research, and I came across this recipe

http://www.sandylanedairygoats.com/feedrecipe.htm

i'm limited from what I can get so I feed my goats oats, split peas, BOSS, and alfalfa.

you can google and find some good fooder info. i'd love to do it, but I think it's too hot and humid here...things would get moldy really quickly.... plus I can't find a good supply of barley or wheat berries.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is one we used

6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
2 parts BOSS
1 part beet pulp ( we buy shredded)
mix together and serve one part mix with 3 parts alfalfa pellets

our "part" is a 3 pound coffee can  

goats love it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> here is one we used
> 
> 6 parts whole oats
> 2 parts calf manna
> ...


Hmm, I think I'll have to try this. I'll price it out. I'm thinking because the calf manna is so expensive here, that would eliminate the cost effective part, but I think it's worth a shot. I wonder if sheep can also eat it, I'm pretty sure they could


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> I was also doing research, and I came across this recipe
> 
> http://www.sandylanedairygoats.com/feedrecipe.htm
> 
> ...


Hmmm, this is also interesting. Maybe I'll try the barley part in Happybleat's recipe. I'm going to price it all out first, to see what's what. Since I'm going to have 3 does to milk here soon, I should probably get on it

I'm kind of thinking of the fodder for next year, since I already have my hay in for the winter, good weather in Western WA came early this year


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> HappyBleats has a recipe that she uses. Do a search on that. I know for me, the grains actually cost more per bag than the goat feed does. But that is in my area.


Thanks! She responded I'm kinda thinking it will be more expensive, but I'll price everything out and go from there.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Calf manna has copper in it. Do not feed it to the sheep. Copper is toxic to them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..you can take the calf manna out for sheep but will need to find a nutriacally sound replacement..Also some trade out the calf manna for other feed..read the ingrediants to see its well balance..Goathiker might have a few ideas on that...Calf manna is pricy but the goats love it

if you read this on calf manna...you will see its worth its weightin gold when it comes to a little bit of everything lol..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/200/#.Ud3NWGSDTL8


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a couple ideas to reduce the cost with out hurting the grain mix. You're all going to have to wait until the Alpines are done showing though


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im all ears Goathiker : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm all ears too Goathiker!!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

I would love to hear ideas too. We use purina goat chow but I would like other options.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow!! I'm surprised my almost 6mo sheep (Smith and Wesson) are still alive. I fed them calf manna to them to get them started on grain, a vet and the girl at the feed store recommended it to me.... I have been contemplating selling them so maybe I should. I got them for pets, that is before I realized they couldn't have copper, and well my 8 other animals do (my goats). They will probably end up on someone's dinner table They are friendly buggers... Gotta think this through... I know my doe in milk could stand to put on some more weight, and calf manna would probably help with that.... So, it is on the list for the next feed store run. Still can't wait for Goathiker to share


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Umm, do one of those sheep happen to be a large breed white or grey/speckled face wether and very friendly? If so, what do you want for it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

happybleats said:


> 6 parts whole oats
> 2 parts calf manna
> 2 parts BOSS
> 1 part beet pulp ( we buy shredded)
> mix together and serve one part mix with 3 parts alfalfa pellets


 This is actually a really good mix. Better than a lot of them. We can tweak it to achieve the same thing though. The most expensive parts of this is is the Calf Manna, the BOSS, and the Beet Pulp. So...what to cut, 
Living in the West we have an advantage...Rolled barley isn't much more in cost than oats. 
So, let's cut out the beet pulp completely since barley has more carbs. In fact barley has almost the same carbs as corn without the heat and hoof problems.
BOSS is added for fat (everyone thinks) It's real place is for omega 3 acids. So let's cut that out at $28.00 a 35 pound bag. There is another resource for those acids.
So, our new mix would be...
3 parts rolled oats 
2 1/2 parts rolled barley
2 parts calf manna 
one teaspoon Safflower oil per pound of mix.
Does exactly the same thing with a higher fat content and I could prove it tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goathiker, you could write a book with the knowledge that you have.


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Goathiker! I'm going to try the new mix too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Goathiker..cant wait for your results tomorrow..I bet you rock the show!!!

do you add your oil during feeding or mix it up in a huge batch?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Thanks Goathiker..cant wait for your results tomorrow..I bet you rock the show!!!
> 
> do you add your oil during feeding or mix it up in a huge batch?


That is also my question about the safflower oil I bet you are rocking in your show


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Umm, do one of those sheep happen to be a large breed white or grey/speckled face wether and very friendly? If so, what do you want for it?


Well, I have 2. One completely white and the other one has a brown speckled face with the brown speckled boots. They will be 6 mo in June, yes they are wethers, friendly, and they are Rideau Arcott's ( not sure of the spelling) I think I will be asking $150.00 each.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I will be following this for my own information. Thanks Goathiker and hope you are doing great at your show!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Well, I have 2. One completely white and the other one has a brown speckled face with the brown speckled boots. They will be 6 mo in June, yes they are wethers, friendly, and they are Rideau Arcott's ( not sure of the spelling) I think I will be asking $150.00 each.


They will be 6 mo on the 15th of this month


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay here's what I've got so far...

Oats
11% protein
12% fiber
54% simple carbs

Beet Pulp
8% protein
18% fiber
12.3% simple carbs

Barley
14% protein
6% fiber
61.7% simple carbs

Boss
14% protein
It's hard to find real info on Boss. So much depends on where it came from and how it's been treated. 
I would imagine though that any trace nutrients they contain are more then made for by the Calf Manna.
I think that the amount of Safflower oil makes up for the fatty acids. 

You can see how much more carbs are in barley as compared to beet pulp. The protein content is better as well. All we're losing is a small amount of fiber. Since we're mixing this with a large quantity of alfalfa pellets we really don't need that fiber anyway. Beet Pulp is a poor source of any real nutrition. 

So, I'm happy with this mix.
2.5 parts oats
2.5 parts barley
1 part Calf Manna...after doing some adding up I reduced this by half. We don't need as much with higher protein in the barley. 
1 teaspoon Safflower/Canola/olive oil per pound of mix. More if animals need weight or it's cold out...

I'll start using it when I buy grain again and see how it works. I won't be changing much in my mix but, it will save me a little money.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

What can we use instead of Calf Manna? I am not using any processed foods with my goats, and I've eliminated all soy from everyone's diets since 90% of soy in the USA is GMO. I use corn if it is GMO free, but I noticed soy and corn are the first two ingredients in Calf Manna. Right now I only grain my milk doe, and she is getting barley, oats, and BOSS plus alfalfa hay. I have kelp, minerals, and salt out. When I remember, I put out baking soda as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually sent an E-mail to Manna Pro asking about their use of GMOs. I'll let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

christinajh said:


> What can we use instead of Calf Manna? I am not using any processed foods with my goats, and I've eliminated all soy from everyone's diets since 90% of soy in the USA is GMO. I use corn if it is GMO free, but I noticed soy and corn are the first two ingredients in Calf Manna. Right now I only grain my milk doe, and she is getting barley, oats, and BOSS plus alfalfa hay. I have kelp, minerals, and salt out. When I remember, I put out baking soda as well.


 Feed peas would be a good option for you to raise the protein in your grain. Maybe a little flax seed to raise the fatty acid level.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

So ...GOATHIKER are you saying mix this with your existing goat feed? Or, are you saying to ONLY feed this mix? (SORRY..Im WETARDED!!) ..lol...
And I have all Nannie BOERS is this good for them? When YOU TALK..>>I LISTEN!! Thanks for clarifying in advance on your feed mix..and..>>THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL OF THE EXCELLENT INFO THAT YOU CONTINUE TO SHARE ...and Thanks again for helping me with my past goat issues through PM's ! Your "DA BOMB"..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, Janeen I'm sorry but, I got the idea from hubby that if I brought home a sheep now I would find myself duct taped to the barn door. Can't really blame him, I just bought 2 purebred Alpine doelings. 

This show was just practice. My little recorded grade is not quite 3 months. She got some nice comments but, couldn't compete with the older girls. This was just county fair...next year we're getting serious. Watch out...


So, here's what I'm going do about mixing. I'm going to go ahead and mix the 50 lb. bags of oats and barley together and keep the Calf Manna separate. 
Then I can just measure 5 parts of rolled grains and put 1 part Calf Manna add the oil and mix right in the bucket. I think I'll buy a pair of dish washing gloves to use so my hands aren't oily afterward. 
For young growing kids, I may go 4 parts rolled grain and 1 part Calf Manna for a little higher octane.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

fd123 said:


> So ...GOATHIKER are you saying mix this with your existing goat feed? Or, are you saying to ONLY feed this mix? (SORRY..Im WETARDED!!) ..lol...
> And I have all Nannie BOERS is this good for them? When YOU TALK..>>I LISTEN!! Thanks for clarifying in advance on your feed mix..and..>>THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ALL OF THE EXCELLENT INFO THAT YOU CONTINUE TO SHARE ...and Thanks again for helping me with my past goat issues through PM's ! Your "DA BOMB"..


 Thanks Frank 

The whole ration would be the oat, barley, calf manna mix.
This is mixed one part grain to 3 parts alfalfa pellets.
Then their free choice hay, minerals, etc.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks my FRIEND!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Feed peas would be a good option for you to raise the protein in your grain. Maybe a little flax seed to raise the fatty acid level.


Thanks! I'll work on sourcing them. Would split peas work? The whole kind is expensive when I looked into it for my chickens


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If calf manna is too expensive, try this, it's what I use. It has more protein than calf manna, but still has everything else calf manna does, but it's cheaper. $26 for 50# is what I pay.

http://www.farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Specialty-Feeds/5529.pdf

It comes in a red and white bag.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ Actually that has more fat and copper as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, even better than I thought! I've been using it for years, I find it works a bit faster than Calf Manna, and cheaper too. Calf Manna out her has gotten ridiculous in their prices, they now charge $20 for 15-25# depending where you go! That's outrageous, I've stuck to my Farmers Best Feed for years, and they always have good feed. They also make a GREAT horse grain, worked phenomenally when my daughter's horse when down for a month and lost a lot of weight! Took about 3 months to put 200# back on him. LMF GOLD is great for weight on horses!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I know my Wilco sells LMF horse feeds. I'll have to see if they have this as well. Most places have a cheaper Calf Manna knock off. Calf Manna here is $35 for 50 lbs. Goat chow (eww) is $18.99 for 50lbs. though so, by mixing with the cheaper easy to get grains and alfalfa pellets it does come less expensive in the long run.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's okay Goathiker... My mom, great nephew and the neighbor kids down the road were awful sad I was putting them up for sale. I'm going to research a good feed for them, and try to come up with a different system, so perhaps I can manage to keep them. I have to be able to feed them something other than sweet feed. We shall see. If I do end up selling them I probably should research the price too, as I have no clue really on that either. I paid $125 ea for them... And that was at a week old, she wanted $225.00 for them weaned, but I bottle fed to get the better price, so they are more friendly

My next doe is going to be an alpine. I'm going to wait until next year though in hopes to get a bottle baby. 

I like the feed... One question though, to get the barley would you get that at the feed store or grocery store? I think I've looked for barley before and couldn't find it at the feed store, so just wondering.... So I can get my list in order

Thank you so much all


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> If calf manna is too expensive, try this, it's what I use. It has more protein than calf manna, but still has everything else calf manna does, but it's cheaper. $26 for 50# is what I pay.
> 
> http://www.farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Specialty-Feeds/5529.pdf
> 
> It comes in a red and white bag.


I'll check out my feed store... Hmmm?? Or do you order it online?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I get rolled barley at the feed store. 
Your sheep wethers shouldn't need anything more than some rolled oats, alfalfa pellets, hay and minerals. That's how I've always fed mine and they did really well. I even had one taught to pack. He was great...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I get rolled barley at the feed store.
> Your sheep wethers shouldn't need anything more than some rolled oats, alfalfa pellets, hay and minerals. That's how I've always fed mine and they did really well. I even had one taught to pack. He was great...


Oh really well I guess if I just mix separate grain bins, we should be good to go.... I can actually see Smith learning to pack.... So I hope they'll be happy about staying I have to admit I was a little sad when I was talking about selling them the little snots.... I think I've gotta face it I am attached to all of them, just think this is my 1st year, hope I can sell the kids, or I'm in big trouble

So I'll let my grain bins run a little lower, and then start incorporating the new stuff Hoping and praying for a healthier clan


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I get the excelorator at the feed store.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I get the excelorator at the feed store.


Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Goathiker- do you use a cocci preventative then as well? My feed is medicated for cocci and I am afraid to lose that side of things. 
How much per 50lb will this run you where you are, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I do cocci prevention every 3 weeks from the time the baby is born. Usually by the time they are eating enough of the Decox food, the damage has already been done to their growth rate.

Okay, with the cheaper Calf Manna substitute it works out to $15 for 50 lbs. just for the grain. With the alfalfa pellets added it comes to $11.75 per 50 lbs.


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> This is actually a really good mix. Better than a lot of them. We can tweak it to achieve the same thing though. The most expensive parts of this is is the Calf Manna, the BOSS, and the Beet Pulp. So...what to cut,
> Living in the West we have an advantage...Rolled barley isn't much more in cost than oats.
> So, let's cut out the beet pulp completely since barley has more carbs. In fact barley has almost the same carbs as corn without the heat and hoof problems.
> BOSS is added for fat (everyone thinks) It's real place is for omega 3 acids. So let's cut that out at $28.00 a 35 pound bag. There is another resource for those acids.
> ...


Goathiker, Forgive my ignorance but this is my first wether a Nigerian Dwarf. Can he have this new mix? Or should he have nothing at all? My does get a little grain and since we've gotten him I'm wanting something everyone can eat. Thoughts?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

amrabbitry said:


> Goathiker, Forgive my ignorance but this is my first wether a Nigerian Dwarf. Can he have this new mix? Or should he have nothing at all? My does get a little grain and since we've gotten him I'm wanting something everyone can eat. Thoughts?


 I will be feeding it to my wethers. Remember though it's one part grain mix and 3 parts alfalfa pellets. That will make it balanced for wethers.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

For some reason my wethers get fed the same stuff as my bucks and does. From day - they have always gotten some grain.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

christinajh said:


> Thanks! I'll work on sourcing them. Would split peas work? The whole kind is expensive when I looked into it for my chickens


 Split peas are fine, I've used them before.

Okay, tomorrows the day. I will be getting all the stuff for "Goat Spot Goat Ration". My does are losing weight as the pastures dry up and parasites are out of control this year, so, it will be a good test. I pulled kids today, so that I can see it's use as a creep feed as well.

Will let everyone know if I need to make adjustments.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Split peas are fine, I've used them before.
> 
> Okay, tomorrows the day. I will be getting all the stuff for "Goat Spot Goat Ration". My does are losing weight as the pastures dry up and parasites are out of control this year, so, it will be a good test. I pulled kids today, so that I can see it's use as a creep feed as well.
> 
> Will let everyone know if I need to make adjustments.


I got all the stuff and mixed it up. Goats are loving it! Thanks and let us know how its working for you.


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

Just a quick question and it might be a dumb one but I'll take the chance cuz I am a newby. So everyone talks about fleeting beet pulp and I feed it to my horses so my question is you do you guys wet it down or no? Cuz with horses you have to soak it so it doesn't expand in their stomachs. Is it the same for my goat babies?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I never have soaked beet pulp pellets for my goats. They ate them dry just fine.


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm thanks I'll have to start feedin them some the since I've got a whole bag n nothing no horses to feed it to since its summer


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

Question: 
I am getting a milking Oberhasli in a few days so I called a feed mill that has certified organic grains and their selection for goats isn't too impressive. They have either a "goat feed" which is basically texturized calf starter with molasses and 14% protein for $22. or I can buy a 50# bag of whole oats for $15 and a 50# bag of whole Barley for $20. My question Is, is the fact that they are WHOLE and not rolled or cracked is that a problem for goats?? Or is it better to feed whole grains?? I'm not planning on feeding corn, I was just thinking of making my own mix. Like, Oats, barley, sunflower oil, and maybe some beet pulp or something. Plus free choice mineral & maybe Kelp depending on price. They also had a "pasture mineral" he called it, that is a 2:1 Would that suffice?? 
They won't mix me a custom mix if it's under 1000# and I certain don't need that much grain for 1 goat! I don't think I want to feed a "sweet feed" like the texturized calf feed- plus goats are not calves, even though they are both ruminants I would think their feed requirement would be different. I know how to feed calves, but goats are a different ball game for me yet. 
Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Whole oats is fine, whole barley will wear the teeth down faster then it should. You could either sprout or soak the barley. You might try looking for a reliable farmer and try buying off farm. They would know when and what they sprayed with. Neither of these things are GMO and because of oats genetic make-up, they never can be.
You'll want to find out what the copper and selenium content of the mineral pack is. You might be better off buying a name brand goat mineral.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

What if you aren't feeding alfalfa pellets ? Can you mix your own with out feeding alfalfa pellets ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the alfalfa pellets balance the mix..its needed : ) Goathiker might know of a sub for it..


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmp, doesn't the alfalfa pellets really bring up the cost ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

rd200 said:


> Question:
> I am getting a milking Oberhasli in a few days so I called a feed mill that has certified organic grains and their selection for goats isn't too impressive. They have either a "goat feed" which is basically texturized calf starter with molasses and 14% protein for $22. or I can buy a 50# bag of whole oats for $15 and a 50# bag of whole Barley for $20. My question Is, is the fact that they are WHOLE and not rolled or cracked is that a problem for goats?? Or is it better to feed whole grains?? I'm not planning on feeding corn, I was just thinking of making my own mix. Like, Oats, barley, sunflower oil, and maybe some beet pulp or something. Plus free choice mineral & maybe Kelp depending on price. They also had a "pasture mineral" he called it, that is a 2:1 Would that suffice??
> They won't mix me a custom mix if it's under 1000# and I certain don't need that much grain for 1 goat! I don't think I want to feed a "sweet feed" like the texturized calf feed- plus goats are not calves, even though they are both ruminants I would think their feed requirement would be different. I know how to feed calves, but goats are a different ball game for me yet.
> Any advice appreciated!!


Sorry, I noticed you said 1 goat...they really need a companion of their own kind. Do you plan on getting her a buddy?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

alfalfa pellets do cost a bit but for a balance feed..they are needed


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sorry, I noticed you said 1 goat...they really need a companion of their own kind. Do you plan on getting her a buddy?


Sorry, my bad. I meant I am getting 1 milking goat and 2 companion wethers. they are little guys from this spring. They are actually her mother's 2 bucklings from this year. she had a doeling but the lady wanted to keep her so I got the 2 wethers to go with her. My husband still thinks i'm lying about goats not doing well by themselves. He thinks I just want more goats! LOL!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

if you didnt mix your own feed would you feed them ? if you fed a goat feed.. I am getting overwhelmed lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I feed bagged grain like the majority does. I use a 16-18% protein grain, alfalfa pellets, calf manna (I actually use Excelorator it has more copper and protein that manna), sunflower seeds, and dry cob.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I feed bagged grain like the majority does. I use a 16-18% protein grain, alfalfa pellets, calf manna (I actually use Excelorator it has more copper and protein that manna), sunflower seeds, and dry cob.


How much of each do you feed? I really need to get my girls eating more but they just don't see to want their food.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To be honest, I wouldn't feed them goat food. If I didn't mix my own and had no other choice, I would feed them a named ingredient horse food with about 5% fat and a 2:1 Calcium Phosphorus ratio. Mare and Foal food works well BUT you want to talk about expensive. The mix I'm using comes out to $11.75 with the alfalfa pellets. Here oats and barley are 14.95 a bag. I ended up getting Animax for the Calf Manna at $31.00 a bag. Alfalfa pellets are $10.49 for 40lbs.

I was actually going to address this. Since rolled oats went up $3 a bag in the last 2 weeks, next time I will be getting whole oats from the farm at $9.00 a bag. I will simply mix Jeter's seperately giving him just rolled barley, Animax, and oil. He's got no teeth 
The other benefit of all the alfalfa pellets is that my goats are eating very little hay. About 120lbs a week for 11 full sized goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

kramsay said:


> How much of each do you feed? I really need to get my girls eating more but they just don't see to want their food.


My heavy milkers get 4lbs, sometimes more. (Cut them back recently)
Kids get 2lbs-2 1/4 lbs.

Broken down I feed about (going by the 2lbs)

1/2lb of grain (16-18% I use a lactating dairy grain, or grower)
1/2lb manna or excelorator (25-28% protein)
1/4lb alfalfa pellets
1/4lb dry cob.

And then 1/4lb sunflower seeds. If I have it or not.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I would love for someone to tell me the best diet for y two whethers. One is 4 months one is 2 and they always act like they are starving. I feed them one cup of dumor goat feed from tractor supply 1/2c morning 1/2 c evening. Everyone says whethers don't even need grain in summer but they are always bleating at me like they want food I feel that something isn't sufficient. I have a hay holder that my grandpa made and its always filled with grass hay, and I let them out to roam my property usually at least once or twice a day when I can go out with them. I also leave out manna pro goat mineral free choice which I change regularly but I don't think they eat it. I would love to make my own but everyone's recipes are so large for a herd and for huge goats, mine are barely 30lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wethers are very easily kept. Yours really don't need the protein in the goat ration. They do need calcium however. Grass almost never has a balanced ratio. Since yours are such tiny little guys, I would just give them each a cup of alfalfa pellets morning and night top dressed with a couple tablespoons of Black Oil Sunflower Seeds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ yep, wethers don't need much, some alfalfa pellets will do just fine for them.

I feed bagged because it's simpler and cheaper for me. Plus I have no idea how I would even calculate the protein percentage if I mixed my own, lol.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks!! I'm going to get that today!! What about alfalfa hay, would that be too much alfalfa with the pellets if I mix their grass hay with a little alfalfa?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's fine too. You can go up to half and half by weight alfalfa and grass hay. So a small amount of alfalfa hay with a small amount of pellets is fine.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Do I also not need the mineral then? I have been sneaking them little sprinkles on a piece of bread bc it has ammonium chloride in it to prevent stones.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, always minerals. I put mine out free of choice, so they can get what they want/need.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep free choice minerals everyday.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

If I put it free choice they never touch it! I change it everyday and they never seem to lick any and if I add it too food they leave it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You may want to change mineral brands when you run out. There's one called sweet-Lix Meat Maker 8:16 that also has ammonium Chloride. I've never seen a goat refuse it.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Do the alfalfa pellets need to be a certain percent protein bc my local feed store only sells one for horses I hope that is sufficient.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's fine as long as they are pure alfalfa with no grain added. They are usually 16% protein.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Should I gradually switch from their current grain to alfalfa pellets or just switch it tonight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They dont really need to be adjusted to alfalfa pellets (my goats dont anyway, they can eat anything).


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

I searched the Internet for sweet lik. I found it but the shipping is prohibitive. Also I did not see ammonium chloride on the label. Question: are the alfalfa pellets at TSC? I an very very limited to what I can buy down here in the southernmost part of TX.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

An I giving them a cup to share or a cup each morning and night


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those look good. I'd go half and half for a few days.


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

Most TSC's carry Alfalfa pellets usually can find em with the horse feeds


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

What's is the best wormer for little guys? Most I see are for like 100lb goats. Oh yes one other thing, do I need to add anything in the winter or same all year round. And still unclear on I I'm feeding one cup each morning and night or one cup between the two morning and night, of the alfalfa pellets and black oil sunflower. The same black oil sunflower seed that I feed the birds?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One cup each morning and night. Then lower it if they start getting fat. They should be fine on this through the winter. If they start getting thin just put another spoonful of seeds. 

I don't worm anyone unless it's necessary. Either having a fecal run once a month or learning to do them yourself is the best way to keep track of what parasites you may have on your place.


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

okay, ive been reading along, but still need some advice. I am getting them next week so I need to finalize feed rations......
I have PLENTY of browse & pasture for my milking doe & 2 small wethers. So my questions are:
* Since I have that much pasture and browse, I don't really need to feed them any more in the way of hay correct? They can browse to their content to my idea since it's summer and everything is growing good right now.
* In the way of grain for her, I don't want to "push" her for production because we simply don't need more than 1 gallon a day(which is what she currently gives) Is 1-2 lbs of grain mix going to suffice for that? 
* I was thinking for grain mix of doing Oats, Barley & ???? 
Is it Safflower oil or Sunflower oil that you talk about for getting good fats?? And can I just get that at the grocery store? Forgive my ignorance, I haven't heard of either of them. 
* Anyone feed Coconut oil? I know that's a good source of "good fats" for people at least.
* I am also feeding mineral & possibly Kelp if I can get a hold of some at a reasonable price.
Thanks!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With lots of good graze you will only need to offer them a few handfuls of hay while they are locked up at night. 
Yes a couple lbs. of grain mix should suffice for your milker, maybe a little more going by her condition and production. When mixed with the alfalfa pellets it is only 1/4 grain 3/4 alfalfa. She does need the alfalfa for calcium. There is nothing in this mix that will push her production. For that you need Soybean meal etc. 
I get Safflower oil at the grocery store. Walmart also sells it in bigger bottles. Some people do use cocoanut oil and are quite happy with it.


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay, I am supposed to be getting two pygmies in a week. A doe and her wethered son. I need to know a healthy food regimen for both, that is economical, as well. Hubby read that Oklahoma is selenium deficient, so not sure how to fix that.


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Above a few posts I was wondering the same, I have a Pygmy and a nigerian whether. I k ow that if you will be milking your doe it will change her diet but just 1 cup of alfalfa pellets morning and night and a couple tablespoons of black oil sunflower seeds at one feeding. I tried manna pro goat mineral for selenium but my goats hate it, others like it. I switched to sweetlix meat maker and they love that!! I know that there is also an injectable selenium but I've never looked for it or bought it.


----------



## merlinsmuse (Apr 11, 2010)

This has been a very interesting thread to follow. I'd like to share the grain combination that I mix for my goats and get some feedback and advice. I was given this combination by a man who worked on a huge goat farm where they fed over 2000 goats. Of course, those goats were milking and constantly bred, whereas mine are wethers...plus my 2 little does. But they are pets and never bred or milked. Anyway, this is what I give them and only about 1 cup each per day.

5 parts mixed whole grains
3 parts infranized soybeans - infranized meaning cracked and baked with a special light process that keeps the goodness in the soybeans) 
3 parts shredded beet pulp
2 parts rolled corn
1 part BOSS

Along with a cup of grain, they get lots of hay, free-choice minerals, baking soda mixed with ammonium chloride and powdered thiamine. As for selenium, they get a shot once a year because we are extremely deficient in our area.

I notice this past year that the hay was not as good and my goats are a wee bit more thin than normal, but I'm not sure if I should up their daily grain or not. I am so careful with the wethers because of them being prone to urinary calculi and I have one goat who had a bout with laminitis so I try to keep grain to a minimum. Advice and feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Goat Hiker, I've been doing this mix, but my dairy does won't eat the alfalfa pellets. They are fed alfalfa hay anyway, so I can just leave it out of their grain? The bucks eat the pellets since they are just on grass hay, so I will continue theirs with it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

christinajh said:


> Goat Hiker, I've been doing this mix, but my dairy does won't eat the alfalfa pellets. They are fed alfalfa hay anyway, so I can just leave it out of their grain? The bucks eat the pellets since they are just on grass hay, so I will continue theirs with it.


I have to soak my alfalfa pellets for my girls. My bucks also eat it dry just fine. If they are fed alfalfa hay, yeah, they probably won't need it.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

christinajh said:


> Goat Hiker, I've been doing this mix, but my dairy does won't eat the alfalfa pellets. They are fed alfalfa hay anyway, so I can just leave it out of their grain? The bucks eat the pellets since they are just on grass hay, so I will continue theirs with it.


Im going to look into this mix but im afraid that a few of my picky milkers wont eat the alfalfa pellets. Mine are also getting alfalfa hay each day. Do i still need to add the pellets or maybe instead of 3 parts alfalfa pellets only 1 ish maybe 2?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually feed the alfalfa pellets separate myself. That just made it easier for newer people.


I've been really happy with this mix. It put a nice shine on my does coats.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I just finally got the rest of my ingredients since I am doing peas and flax seed instead of the Calf Manna. I had been trying to add the alfalfa pellets into my old mix, but they were eating around them and leaving it. I'll keep trying though. Thanks


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> here is one we used
> 
> 6 parts whole oats
> 2 parts calf manna
> ...


I like it! What would you say is the protein % in this? How much recommended for a growing pregnant doeling? And would 1lb. per pound of milk be a good guideline for after freshening? I plan on hand milking in the evening after locking the kids up after they are a couple weeks old. Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Hubby read that Oklahoma is selenium deficient, so not sure how to fix that.


I use Selnium Vit E gel I ordered from Jeffers..you can also get BoSe from your vet which is injectable Selnium Vit E


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one works out to just over 15% protein before adding the alfalfa pellets.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Christine, mine don't eat their alfalfa pellets ell this time of year either. Later in the winter and spring they gobble them up.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Casa_la_Palma said:


> I like it! What would you say is the protein % in this? How much recommended for a growing pregnant doeling? And would 1lb. per pound of milk be a good guideline for after freshening? I plan on hand milking in the evening after locking the kids up after they are a couple weeks old. Thanks!


Oops... I meant 1lb of grain per gal. of milk.. re-read my notes I got somewhere and it says 1.75lbs of grain per 6.4-8lbs of milk. :hammer:


----------

